# Exploring HK....



## Blah_Blah_Blah (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

I'll be visiting HK next wk and was wondering if anyone could recommend places to explore thats the "real HK"?

What I mean by that is not going to the endless commercial shopping malls and obvious touristy places such as TST but the real places maybe tucked behind the main streets only the local knows etc that are the real gems of HK.

Any info much appreciated!

(I know this may not be the best Forum (?) to post this but want to get as many pointers from all angles)


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Walk around behind the newer buildings but you can take a tour on further away islands which has old buildings to see.


----------



## tretos (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

I went to HK in December and i was lucky to see hidden things as I know some local people from HK.

One of the things:
Go to Tung Chung station and walk to Yat Tung Street [you can see on google maps with round about] its not even roundabout, its basically very local community with high block of flats where poor families live and very local people. Dont worry its safe place. From This small roundabout walk up towards Tung Chung Bay and you will see no block of flats or skyscrapers but tiny homes where local people live with local restaurant where you can have local food, good food, but they don't speak English so its a good idea to take someone from there. It used to be fishing village.
Link to google maps: bit [dot] ly/wjEZF5
Sorry, not allow to publish links...

Depend how much time you have, you can walk through big parks on this island and around the island.

Know another place and if I remind myself where it was will write here.

Good Luck and let me know if you find other places.

Tretos

photos [dot] tretos [dot] net



Blah_Blah_Blah said:


> Hi
> 
> I'll be visiting HK next wk and was wondering if anyone could recommend places to explore thats the "real HK"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blah_Blah_Blah (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey JW, Tretos

Thks for the details. HK isn't a big place so it can't be that hard to find these hidden gems which are prob just off the main streets as you'd said. Will have a wander round the parks & see where they take me in the coming week.

BTW - does anyone know where I could buy fresh Blueberries (non frozen) in HK?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Open markets and high end grocery stores (Taste).


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Tai O on Lantau is a lovely place to visit, it is a small old fishing village, with its houses on stilts, and small waterways, some call it 'the Venice' of the far east. You would need to get the MTR to Tung Chung, then get the Tai O bus from the bus station. The bus ride to Tai O is very scenic, passing through the mountains. Also on Lantau is the cable car, entrance near the bus station. It is a very long cc ride, over mountains, to the Big Buddha (worlds largest sitting bronze buddha), and Po lin Monastery. If it is a clear day you would get fantastic views of Hk island and other surrounding islands.


----------



## mary72 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice,never knew it,,,I am so bored ,,,


----------

